# Ever felt one role on a hit show was "miscast"?



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

I was not sure whether to put this in the TV show forum or Happy Hour.

Ever felt that one actor's role on a hit show was miscast? Of course, I realize if it was a hit show, then maybe it was cast correctly. Maybe it was just me. However, sometimes, even though I love(d) the show, I felt one role was totally miscast. Maybe it was the actor/actress' acting or interpretation of the role. Maybe it was the writing for that role. Maybe it was just the "look" of the actor/actress being out of sync with my perception of how that character would look. Maybe it is just that actor/actress' charisma is lost on me. Or there was no chemistry with the rest of the ensemble. Or the actor just turned out not to have the acting chops as the rest of the cast.

On many shows, I thought the casting was perfect. For perfect casting, I'd list Seinfeld, Frasier, Friends, Sex and the City, among others.

Here are my pet peeves for casting that went "whoosh over my head/I don't get what the producers were thinking".

1) Debra Messing in Will and Grace. I thought her character came off as pathetic. I am a loss to find why anyone finds her charmismatic or sexy. Loved the rest of the cast and the show. Always wondered what the show would have been like with a different Grace. Now I see Messing has gone on to yet another hit show!

2) Edie Falco on the Sopranos. Never felt she had the "look" for that character. 

3) Angus Jones on Two and a Half Men. Is it just me or has he been a disappointment? Seems he has been pretty much written out except for bringing him on camera for the same old joke. (I see tonight he gets more of a role.) I wonder if the child actor had been stronger if the Jake character would have been much more integrated into the show.

4) Patricia Heaton on Raymond. I loved the other actors, including Amy. I thought that the Debra character came off as a total complaining unsympathetic witch, excuse my language. Of course, who am I to judge a classic hit show that made millions, but still I hated her character and not in a "character you love to hate" way (like with Peter Boyle and Doris Roberts?).


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

TeighVaux said:


> 2) Edie Falco on the Sopranos. Never felt she had the "look" for that character.


Interesting topic. Still, I could not disagree more with this pick.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

anom said:


> Interesting topic. Still, I could not disagree more with this pick.


+ a gazillion. Falco was brilliant in The Sopranos.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Nicolette Sheridan (Edie) on Desperate Housewives. I've always thought that an actress who could better portray the "subtle *****" (as opposed to totally in your face) would do best in this role. Sheridan is not that person.

Judy Reyes (Carla) on Scrubs. I just feel they've tried to integrate her into the central plots involving JD and Turk and it's never worked. Even when you give her a primary plot line (the post-partum depression, for example), it's so forced and uncomfortable. She and Donald Faison have absolutely no on-screen chemistry, either.

Kal Penn (Kutner) on House. There are simply no words to describe just how awful he is in this role.

Does Drew Carey on The Price is Right count? The show has been awful this season.


----------



## rolybert (Oct 1, 2008)

I wouldnt call her miscast but I just did not like Terry(Pricilla Barnes) from "Threes Company" I liked Cindy and felt they should have developed her character more. I had a major crush on her. 
Dang I cant remember the actress name. Someone help me out with this one.





Never mind I googled Cindy Snow. (Jennilee Harrison)


----------



## rolybert (Oct 1, 2008)

Neenahboy said:


> Does Drew Carey on The Price is Right count? The show has been awful this season.


If we can do game shows how about Louie Anderson on "Family Feud"


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I think Chuck Lorre wanted the kid to write childish jokes, not necessarily jokes for a child.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I didn't like Falco at first because she was fresh off being a prison guard on Oz. But she grew on me and did a fine job.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

#4 in the OP is dead on. I never liked "Raymond" and she was a big reason why.

I'd add Dexter's sister on "Dexter". The role is not very sympathetic in the first place, but the actress just doesn't fit anyway for some reason.

Joshua Jackson's character in "Fringe" seems to be supposed to be this macho, good old boy charmer/con man, and Jackson does what he can with the role but he comes off as a boy playing dress-up.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

MickeS said:


> #4 in the OP is dead on. I never liked "Raymond" and she was a big reason why.
> .


So glad to hear this. I thought it was just me. Here the premise of the whole show was these four imperfect flawed but still likeable family members. However, she came across as just plain unlikeable and annoying on all levels. Not sure if it was the character or the way the character was played.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

MickeS said:


> #4 in the OP is dead on. I never liked "Raymond" and she was a big reason why.
> 
> I'd add Dexter's sister on "Dexter". The role is not very sympathetic in the first place, but the actress just doesn't fit anyway for some reason.
> 
> Joshua Jackson's character in "Fringe" seems to be supposed to be this macho, good old boy charmer/con man, and Jackson does what he can with the role but he comes off as a boy playing dress-up.


I disagree totally with both of these. I never saw Joshua Jackson's character on Fringe like you do (how it "should" be), but sort of accepted what it was and how it was portrayed. I think the chemistry between Peter and his father is perfect.

As for Deb on Dexter, I think she's perfect. Not beautiful or anything, but plays the role to a tee. I can just see the uncertainty behind the bravado that haunts her in every frame.

The one character I think is somewhat miscast is Ted on "How I Met Your Mother." A bit too blah amidst the other characters. And I just don't think he's "right." I wish I could put my finger on it. It's as if the producers said "Well, we can't find anyone better. Let's go with this guy." He's not so awful that it brings the show down around him, but HIMYM could be so much more if they got somebody else.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Winnie Cooper on The Wonder Years.
Her character was supposed to be some hottie that had all the cool kids at school lusting after her...and well, no, Danica McKeller was anything but a hottie...despite what some will attempt to tell you.

That's more of a random gripe than anything else, but hey.

I think that Deb on Dexter is great.


----------



## KDreyer (Dec 10, 2006)

Never liked the ex-ER girl on CSI (Sara Sidle I guess), actually stopped watching the show when her a Grissom started their thing. 

This thread just made me think ER. There were many misfit characters on ER and I eventually stopped watching the show altogether.

Angus Jones worked when he was younger, but like all shows with kids they just seem to grow out of the role, See Home Improvement.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Lorraine Bracco on the Sopranos. I never bought her in that role. I thought she was the glaring weakness in an otherwise great show.

Robin Tunney in the Mentalist. This has been discussed in that thread as well. No chemistry with the other actors, and just not credible as the senior CBI person. And a little strange looking.

I never had a problem with Edie Falco on the Sopranos or Patricia Heaton on Raymond.

I didn't like any of the cast in Sex and the City, but I'm sure that show wasn't made for guys like me. The actresses I would've put in those roles would have been half the age of (and much hotter than) the actresses that were selected.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> I didn't like any of the cast in Sex and the City, but I'm sure that show wasn't made for guys like me. The actresses I would've put in those roles would have been half the age of (and much hotter than) the actresses that were selected.


The name of that show was "Cashmere Mafia". 

I'll add the hideously unattractive Laurie on "Swingtowns". I am cheating a bit since it was not a "hit", but every time she came on screen I wondered WTF the casting directors were thinking.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I love the writing on Big Bang Theory but Johnny Galecki is horrible as Leonard. He "acts" too nerdy and is unbelievable whereas Jim Parsons seems perfect for his part and it seems to come natural to him.

Frank


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

fmowry said:


> I love the writing on Big Bang Theory but Johnny Galecki is horrible as Leonard. He "acts" too nerdy and is unbelievable whereas Jim Parsons seems perfect for his part and it seems to come natural to him.
> 
> Frank


Yup. I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Steve Van Zandt as Silvio in Sopranos. He played the role like a parody of a mobster.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> ...Kal Penn (Kutner) on House. There are simply no words to describe just how awful he is in this role...


While I don't watch House, I think that every time I see him. I always figure he must have a relative who's a studio head or casting director or something and keeps getting him his parts.


----------



## johnspalm (Dec 24, 2002)

fmowry said:


> I love the writing on Big Bang Theory but Johnny Galecki is horrible as Leonard. He "acts" too nerdy and is unbelievable whereas Jim Parsons seems perfect for his part and it seems to come natural to him.


I'm willing to give him a pass. He is set up to be the straight man in this sitcom.


----------



## johnspalm (Dec 24, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Steve Van Zandt as Silvio in Sopranos. He played the role like a parody of a mobster.


Major disagreement here.

The transformation of this guy from "The East Street Band" to consigliere was just astounding!!!!


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

johnspalm said:


> I'm willing to give him a pass. He is set up to be the straight man in this sitcom.


Huh? He is supposed to be just as nerdy as the rest. That's why he's miscast. Quit doing that stupid nasally squinting/whining thing!

Frank


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Any show that casts Ted McGinley.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I think the actress who plays Deb on Dexter was horrible the first season but she found her footing in the second season.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Shelley Berman and Henry Gibson as judges on Boston Legal. I love that show but those two never rang true to me. Or maybe they were just overacting.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wendiness1 said:


> Shelley Berman and Henry Gibson as judges on Boston Legal. I love that show but those two never rang true to me. Or maybe they were just overacting.


Plus it was years before I realized they were two different people!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

johnspalm said:


> The transformation of this guy from "The East Street Band" to consigliere was just astounding!!!!


Really? The "East" Street Band? That's pretty funny.


TeighVaux said:


> 3) Angus Jones on Two and a Half Men. Is it just me or has he been a disappointment? Seems he has been pretty much written out except for bringing him on camera for the same old joke. (I see tonight he gets more of a role.) I wonder if the child actor had been stronger if the Jake character would have been much more integrated into the show.


I don't think he was every supposed to have much of a role. The show is very adult in its comedy, although it's often disguised as double entendres. The kid was there simply to give the show something different, and provide different opportunities for comedy. I think he does a great job and as he's growing up, I'm actually liking him better. They're now able to integrate him into some of the more adult humor rather than just using him as a foil.


TeighVaux said:


> 4) Patricia Heaton on Raymond. I loved the other actors, including Amy. I thought that the Debra character came off as a total complaining unsympathetic witch, excuse my language. Of course, who am I to judge a classic hit show that made millions, but still I hated her character and not in a "character you love to hate" way (like with Peter Boyle and Doris Roberts?).


I never saw more than a few minutes of a few episodes of this show, but I totally agree with this. She came off as a world-class beyotch. Perhaps that's the way the character was designed, to make Ray more likeable, but it was really a turn off.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> Nicolette Sheridan (Edie) on Desperate Housewives. I've always thought that an actress who could better portray the "subtle *****" (as opposed to totally in your face) would do best in this role. Sheridan is not that person.


Plus she's so incredibly unattractive, it's impossible to imagine her as any sort of vixen.

For the same reason, I'd have to give my nod to that ugly chick (edit, looked her up, Gabrielle Anwar) on Burn Notice. Man does she look like someone slammed the tanning booth door on her face one too many times. I know there's a few guys on here who think she's attractive, but to me all I see is a slightly younger version of Magda from There's Something About Mary:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

johnperkins21 said:


> For the same reason, I'd have to give my nod to that ugly chick (edit, looked her up, Gabrielle Anwar) on Burn Notice. Man does she look like someone slammed the tanning booth door on her face one too many times. I know there's a few guys on here who think she's attractive, but to me all I see is a slightly younger version of Magda from There's Something About Mary:


Haven't seen her in many years, but she was extremely hot in that movie where Al Pacino was a blind guy.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Winnie Cooper on The Wonder Years.
> Her character was supposed to be some hottie that had all the cool kids at school lusting after her...and well, no, Danica McKeller was anything but a hottie...despite what some will attempt to tell you.
> 
> That's more of a random gripe than anything else, but hey.
> ...


I remember watching the show and thinking she was kind of cute:










I like her better now:


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

johnperkins21 said:


> For the same reason, I'd have to give my nod to that ugly chick (edit, looked her up, Gabrielle Anwar) on Burn Notice. Man does she look like someone slammed the tanning booth door on her face one too many times. I know there's a few guys on here who think she's attractive, but to me all I see is a slightly younger version of Magda from There's Something About Mary:


I actually was thinking the same thing when I saw BN, which is weird because I used to think she was really pretty "back in the day", like in that remake of "Body Snatchers" she was in, and also in a few other movies (I think that remake of "The three musketeers" too). I guess she didn't age well or something.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Does anyone but me remember what they did between the first and second seasons of The Single Guy? They completely changed it and it went from a smart show to a very stupid show. 

I was thinking they also recast/uncast some of the cast members, as well.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Any show that casts Ted McGinley.


 I'd agree with that and include all movie roles as well, except for 'Scrubs'. His goofy persona seems like exactly what they want for that role.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

rolybert said:


> I wouldnt call her miscast but I just did not like Terry(Pricilla Barnes) from "Threes Company" I liked Cindy and felt they should have developed her character more. I had a major crush on her.
> Dang I cant remember the actress name. Someone help me out with this one.
> 
> Never mind I googled Cindy Snow. (Jennilee Harrison)


"The version I heard was," Jennilee Harrison decided to go back to UCLA for whatever reason.

I for one think going with Barnes was a good choice in that they changed the direction of the show from "jiggle TV" to "the John Ritter physical comedy showcase". (_Three's a Crowd_ might have done better had they expanded on this concept rather than trying to make it a carbon copy of _Robyn's Nest_ (the UK version, a sequel to _Man About the House_).)

-- Don


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

The Ellen Show, where she ran a bookstore. She would date these super stud dudes. They were all mis-cast. No way would anyone find her attractive. 

The cuban dude from CSI:Miami. If he was in NY, he would be a guido. No one would believe he was a cop.


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

I have to agree with Ted from How I Met Your Mother. Although he is a good actor he is just nowhere near the same level as the rest of the cast.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Definitely the new girl on CSI Vegas. Maybe she's just a terrible actress, but she's horrrrrible. Riley, I think her name is.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

Magister said:


> The Ellen Show, where she ran a bookstore. She would date these super stud dudes. They were all mis-cast. No way would anyone find her attractive.


Interesting. Sounds like every other sitcom on the air, except that it's usually questionably attractive guys dating or marrying woman who are far out of their league.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

anom said:


> Interesting. Sounds like every other sitcom on the air, except that it's usually questionably attractive guys dating or marrying woman who are far out of their league.


That was probably part of the joke.


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

It's not a hit show, but Lena Headey on The Sarah Connor Chronicles. I love the writing on the show, but have never liked her portrayal of Sarah. She's not terrible, but I wonder how the show would have gone with a different actress. 

Brian Austin Green, surprisingly enough, is phenomenal on the show.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> Robin Tunney in the Mentalist.


I'll add Robin Tunney in Prison Break. I like rewatching Season 1 from time to time and I hate it when she is on screen, and even worse when she talks. I never bought her as an attorney, she seemed dumber than a box of rocks.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Rosincrans said:


> It's not a hit show, but Lena Headey on The Sarah Connor Chronicles. I love the writing on the show, but have never liked her portrayal of Sarah. She's not terrible, but I wonder how the show would have gone with a different actress.


Well now, that's just crazy talk.


Rosincrans said:


> Brian Austin Green, surprisingly enough, is phenomenal on the show.


Not so much with the crazy here.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Plus it was years before I realized they were two different people!


Don't worry...I watched for 2 years before I figured out it wasn't a new version of Star Trek!


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Havana Brown said:


> Definitely the new girl on CSI Vegas. Maybe she's just a terrible actress, but she's horrrrrible. Riley, I think her name is.


She can't deliver her lines. I wouldn't be surprised if the script is on her clipboard.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Any show that casts Ted McGinley.





bruab said:


> I'd agree with that and include all movie roles as well, except for 'Scrubs'. His goofy persona seems like exactly what they want for that role.


I do na think that McGinley means wha you think it means.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

alpacaboy said:


> I do na think that McGinley means wha you think it means.


In this case, I think it's the "Ted" that do no mean wha he think it mean.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Winnie Cooper on The Wonder Years.
> Her character was supposed to be some hottie that had all the cool kids at school lusting after her...and well, no, Danica McKeller was anything but a hottie...despite what some will attempt to tell you.


How dare you...


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Any show that casts Ted McGinley.





bruab said:


> I'd agree with that and include all movie roles as well, except for 'Scrubs'. His goofy persona seems like exactly what they want for that role.


I have to admit that anytime I see that "Ted McGinley kills TV shows" thing, the face that pops into my head is John C. McGinley - the guy from Scrubs and those asinine "More Taste League" beer commercials (oops - there's that word again! ). But then there's the immediate, not THAT McGinley - I actually kind of like John C. In looking at imdb, I'm not surprised I don't recognize Ted McGinley because I don't think I've watched anything that he's really had a part in!


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Jessica Alba. In the 15 years or so that she been working on tv/movies, her acting skills have not improved one bit. She's the female Keanu Reeves. While Keanu has had some luck choosing a few roles that are within his acting range, Jessica hasn't had the same luck, except for Dark Angel. She had a few good supporting actors in Dark Angel that took some of the load.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Rosincrans said:


> It's not a hit show, but Lena Headey on The Sarah Connor Chronicles. I love the writing on the show, but have never liked her portrayal of Sarah. She's not terrible, but I wonder how the show would have gone with a different actress.


Could it be your subconscious picking up on the fact that she's using an American accent? I think she's British or something. 

Honestly, I think if she worked on making her American accent more natural and fluid, it would help in the delivery of her lines. It would allow her more subtlety and nuance. Not that I'm complaining. I like her as Sarah Conner.

BTW, the guy playing John Conner in the new Terminator is a Brit. Christian Bale.


----------



## sshedlock (May 14, 2004)

Malcontent said:


> Jessica Alba. In the 15 years or so that she been working on tv/movies, her acting skills have not improved one bit. She's the female Keanu Reeves. While Keanu has had some luck choosing a few roles that are within his acting range, Jessica hasn't had the same luck, except for Dark Angel. She had a few good supporting actors in Dark Angel that took some of the load.


Well..since we are talking TV...she would be 1/1...unless you want to discuss the merits of her in Flipper 

She was perfectly cast in her Dark Angel role...sadly, the work she has done since has ranged from mediocre to beyond terrible.

I could say the same thing about Jennifer Garner in Alias. I think she was perfect in that role, but has done little since.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> But then there's the immediate, not THAT McGinley - I actually kind of like John C. In looking at imdb, I'm not surprised I don't recognize Ted McGinley because I don't think I've watched anything that he's really had a part in!


Ted was on Dancing With the Stars. When he did his introduction, he said he was probably best known for playing Jefferson in "Married With Children." On Mw/C, there was one time when Jefferson got confused and called someone Fonzie, then corrected himself and called him Captain Stubing, then got the right name. (referring to Ted's roles on the last seasons of Happy Days and Love Boat)


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

alpacaboy said:


> Ted was on Dancing With the Stars. When he did his introduction, he said he was probably best known for playing Jefferson in "Married With Children." On Mw/C, there was one time when Jefferson got confused and called someone Fonzie, then corrected himself and called him Captain Stubing, then got the right name. (referring to Ted's roles on the last seasons of Happy Days and Love Boat)


That explains a lot - 0 for 3 on seeing any of those.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't really agree with a lot of these choices, but I guess that is kinda the point. If everyone, agreed these shows wouldn't be hits.

The only one I can think of that I really disliked was Michelle Rodriguez on LOST.

I liked Jennifer Garner on Alias, but i would like to see how the show would've been with a different lead.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I thought Steve Van Zandt portrayed a mobster like Rodney Dangerfield would have portrayed a mobster.

There was a show either earlierthis year or last year named New Amsterdam. The female police chief was very miscast. Didn't seem believeable in that role.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Does anyone but me remember what they did between the first and second seasons of The Single Guy? They completely changed it and it went from a smart show to a very stupid show.
> 
> I was thinking they also recast/uncast some of the cast members, as well.


I didn't remember any changes, but checked Wikipedia. Besides being one of the highest rate shows to ever be canceled, it seems they changed out the two secondary friends from season 1 to 2. Joey Slotnick remained.

Season 1 had Mark Moses and Jessica Hecht.
Season 2 had Shawn Michael Howard and Olivia D'Abo.

I thought the two in season 1 were a couple, but I don't even remember season 2 apparently.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

alpacaboy said:


> Ted was on Dancing With the Stars. When he did his introduction, he said he was probably best known for playing Jefferson in "Married With Children."


When he said that, I was like, "What? No that's the guy from Revenge of the Nerds!"


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

marksman said:


> I didn't remember any changes, but checked Wikipedia. Besides being one of the highest rate shows to ever be canceled, it seems they changed out the two secondary friends from season 1 to 2. Joey Slotnick remained.
> 
> Season 1 had Mark Moses and Jessica Hecht.
> Season 2 had Shawn Michael Howard and Olivia D'Abo.
> ...


As I recall, they made some completely bizarre plot changes between the two seasons, as well. I know my friends and I really enjoyed the first season immensely, then ALL of us hated the second season. So it wasn't just me.


----------



## jstack (Mar 26, 2005)

Anna Torv on Fringe. She is a terrible actress.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Mischa Barton on the OC never seemed to fit with the other cast members.

Kristen Kreuk on Smallville.


----------



## skywalkr2 (Jun 16, 2003)

Paula Abdul on American Idol? j/k


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Kristen Kreuk on Smallville.


Wow, how did I forget about that? Probably the worst miscast in the history of TV. I think the character was supposed to be likeable and sympathetic, but I hated her from the very beginning, all due to Ms. Kreuk's horrible portrayal.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

David Caruso.
Very good show, but he is pathetic.
Everytime he speaks, it gives me the willies.

I can not believe this guy has a job, let alone prime time t.v.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The only one that is coming to mind is the character of Eve during 5th season Angel. Definitely not the right actress for that character.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

I thought Stevie Van Zandt was fine as Silvio because his character played to the comedic aspect of the show.

I know I said above that I thought Edie Falco was miscast. I also thought that the two Soprano children were miscast or just not strong enough actors to hold up against Falco and Gandofini.


----------



## KDreyer (Dec 10, 2006)

jilter said:


> David Caruso.
> Very good show, but he is pathetic.
> Everytime he speaks, it gives me the willies.
> 
> I can not believe this guy has a job, let alone prime time t.v.


Alot of that show seems to be miscast but for some reason it works. I agree with the poster earlier who said the Hispanic guy doesn't work and the blonde agent annoys me at times. For some reason I still watch the show every week. And even though I usually like Gary Sinise, I just can not stand CSI New York.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

realityboy said:


> I don't really agree with a lot of these choices, but I guess that is kinda the point. If everyone, agreed these shows wouldn't be hits.
> 
> The only one I can think of that I really disliked was Michelle Rodriguez on LOST.
> 
> I liked Jennifer Garner on Alias, but i would like to see how the show would've been with a different lead.


+1 for Michelle Rodriquez. I just didn't ever see her appeal.

Barbeedoll


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

there is big difference between having a bad actor in a role, and having a good (or bad)actor miscast in a role. Many of the examples are bad acting/actors, most of which I agree with. I don't think that they are the same thing, or at the very least, bad acting/actor is a subset of miscasting.

The most unbelievable case of miscasting I can remember was Denise Richards as Christmas Jones in The World Is Not Enough. 

Thomas Dekker in the Sarah Connor Chronicles just isn't pulling off the "I'll be the resistance leader of the world someday, and people will be willing to die for me." vibe at all. In Terminator 3, Nick Stahl wasn't a bad actor, but he was very mis-cast in the role I thought. Maybe it was misdirection.

In Star trek DS9, I thought Avery Brooks, a fine actor, was either miscast or misdirected as Sisko. In the first few years, I thought he got almost every cue backwards, and almost every emotional response wrong.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

TeighVaux said:


> 2) Edie Falco on the Sopranos. Never felt she had the "look" for that character.


I know others have disagreed with this, but I am truly astonished that anyone would think Falco was miscast.

If there were _ever_ two characters in the history of TV who were perfectly cast, it would be Tony and Carmela Soprano. It's impossible to imagine anyone else in those roles imho.

Otoh, Robin Tunney is always miscast in any role she's in imho.

I thought Alexis Bledel was miscast on _Gilmore Girls_. She just couldn't keep up with the other actors and often seemed to struggle with the dialogue. But perhaps she just looked bad by comparison to Lauren Graham, who was so good. I think she was only cast because of her dark hair/light blue eyes that made her resemble Graham a bit.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> ...Thomas Dekker in the Sarah Connor Chronicles just isn't pulling off the "I'll be the resistance leader of the world someday, and people will be willing to die for me." vibe at all...


I think he's doing a fine job of playing a 16-year-old struggling with knowing his destiny as the resistance leader and still wanting to be a kid.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DougF said:


> I think he's doing a fine job of playing a 16-year-old struggling with knowing his destiny as the resistance leader and still wanting to be a kid.


I just think they should have hired somebody with charisma and had him rein it in, rather than hire somebody with no charisma and abandon any hope of ever seeing the future savior of humanity in him.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow, how did I forget about that? Probably the worst miscast in the history of TV. I think the character was supposed to be likeable and sympathetic, but I hated her from the very beginning, all due to Ms. Kreuk's horrible portrayal.


I've read Superman comics for years, and Lana was always one of my favorite characters. The whiny Lana on the show has made me even dislike it when she appears in the Superman books.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

realityboy said:


> The only one I can think of that I really disliked was Michelle Rodriguez on LOST.


I thought she was great in the role, and fit it as I interpreted it. But the character was hard to like.


----------



## izmack (Feb 3, 2002)

Surely we must consider Anna Paquin as Sookie Stackhouse in True Blood. Just plain awful!

Geri


----------



## needo (Jul 9, 2003)

jstack said:


> Anna Torv on Fringe. She is a terrible actress.


Agree 100%. Every time I watch this show with the Mrs. I comment on how they should've cast someone better.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

+1 on the kid from 2.5m. Never liked him.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Winnie Cooper on The Wonder Years.
> Her character was supposed to be some hottie that had all the cool kids at school lusting after her...and well, no, Danica McKeller was anything but a hottie...despite what some will attempt to tell you.


At least Winnie Cooper wasn't butt ugly like Lucy on 7th Heaven. That girl was (is) hideous, yet they always made her out to be 'love at first sight, I have to know who that girl is' material. I suppose those boys that had to act like she was pretty, were really good actors.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

DougF said:


> I think he's doing a fine job of playing a 16-year-old struggling with knowing his destiny as the resistance leader and still wanting to be a kid.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> I just think they should have hired somebody with charisma and had him rein it in, rather than hire somebody with no charisma and abandon any hope of ever seeing the future savior of humanity in him.


Rob, that is precisely the way I see it.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Michael Rapaport on Prison Break. This show sucks anyway now, so to be a miscast bad actor on a suckerrific show like Prison Break is especially damaging.


----------



## allietx (Oct 5, 2003)

I would add Tori Spelling, Kathleen Robertson, & Brian Austin Green in Beverley Hills 90210. *[ETA!!: And of course Gabrielle Carteris! Can't believe I forgot her.]* And Genie Francis as Laura Webber on General Hospital.

I agree with Nicollette Sheridan in Desperate Housewives.

I agree with the perfectly cast shows mentioned in the OP. I would add Bob Newhart show and All in the Family to that list. I also agree with whoever said that ER (with its frequent cast changes) generally gets it wrong. I would add that L&O generally gets it right.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I know we're talking shows, but one of my all-time favorite movies -- the Godfather -- is ruined for me because of Diane Keaton...she is so totally horrible in that movie and totally miscast...she acted like she was in a Woody Alllen movie or something...


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

Magnolia88 said:


> I thought Alexis Bledel was miscast on _Gilmore Girls_. She just couldn't keep up with the other actors and often seemed to struggle with the dialogue. But perhaps she just looked bad by comparison to Lauren Graham, who was so good. I think she was only cast because of her dark hair/light blue eyes that made her resemble Graham a bit.


Good one. She's not terrible, really, just out of her league.



izmack said:


> Surely we must consider Anna Paquin as Sookie Stackhouse in True Blood. Just plain awful!


How do you mean? I think she's pretty good.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

anom said:


> How do you mean? I think she's pretty good.


Paquin on True Blood seems to be a very polarizing figure.

Me, I like her. But a number of people really, really don't.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

needo said:


> Agree 100%. Every time I watch this show with the Mrs. I comment on how they should've cast someone better.


Isn't your wife tired of hearing that now?


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

The second Darrin.:down:


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Jayjoans said:


> Michael Rapaport on Prison Break. This show sucks anyway now, so to be a miscast bad actor on a suckerrific show like Prison Break is especially damaging.


I have to +1 this one. Michael Rapaport is just a crappy actor in general and he played to form in his Prison Break part.

KD


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

realityboy said:


> I've read Superman comics for years, and Lana was always one of my favorite characters. The whiny Lana on the show has made me even dislike it when she appears in the Superman books.


I know what you mean. And digging into movie past (OK, I know this is a TV thread -- but humor me, it's Christmas) Margot Kidder really turned me off as Lois Lane.

Barbeedoll


----------



## Fassade (Apr 8, 2004)

Not sure if miniseries are out of bounds for this thread, but I always thought Robert Urich seemed jarringly out of place alongside Robert Duvall and Tommy Lee Jones in Lonesome Dove.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

barbeedoll said:


> I know what you mean. And digging into movie past (OK, I know this is a TV thread -- but humor me, it's Christmas) Margot Kidder really turned me off as Lois Lane.
> 
> Barbeedoll


Oh, I have to fully agree with you on this. Kidder was terribly miscast in Superman.

As for Thomas Dekker. Some like him, and that's fine, but I don't like him as John Connor, and I didn't like him in Heroes either. But he was in an episode of House, and he was fine in that role. He has a lot of entries in his IMDB page, so he IS working. Maybe it's the direction that is making him seem so painfully bland.


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> At least Winnie Cooper wasn't butt ugly like Lucy on 7th Heaven. That girl was (is) hideous, yet they always made her out to be 'love at first sight, I have to know who that girl is' material. I suppose those boys that had to act like she was pretty, were really good actors.


Negative. She was the Pam Beasely of junior high. Not hot, but cute.

ETA: I'm not disputing your point that she was miscast as a hottie, I just disagree that she was "butt ugly".


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> At least Winnie Cooper wasn't butt ugly like Lucy on 7th Heaven. That girl was (is) hideous, yet they always made her out to be 'love at first sight, I have to know who that girl is' material. I suppose those boys that had to act like she was pretty, were really good actors.


Yeah, I would hate to be as ugly as she is.


----------



## Peter and Jim (Sep 29, 2004)

I have to say that the biggest ever miscast for me was Denise Crosby as Tasha Yar in Star Trek the Next Generation. The character was conceived and announced as being based on the Vasquez character in Aliens, a kick-ass, hard-as-nails woman from a failed colony planet where every minute was a fight to survive. Crosby is a lame actress to begin with, but yikes in that role.

I still envision what might have happened with Jenette Goldstein in the role as envisioned, especially paired with Worf, or having the terminally awkward ongoing affair with Data that they wrote into the first non-pilot episode.

Jennifer Lien was similarly miscast as Kes in Voyager, apparently hating the role from day one. Sure, she was given very little to work with, but she can be great actress - with fire and passion. Waiflike, not so much. There are actresses who could have pulled off wide-eyed and adorable a whole lot better.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Deb on Dexter just has never seemed the right fit for some reason. I think she is OK on the show but everytime she is on the screen it just kind of pulls me out of the show...


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

Jerry Seinfeld in Seinfeld. Yes, I said it.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well now, that's just crazy talk.


If this is crazy, I'll take it any day of the week!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Linda Hamilton being good doesn't make Lena Headey not good.

Lena Headey is quite good.


Mindflux said:


> Jerry Seinfeld in Seinfeld. Yes, I said it.


Yeah, they should have gone with Eric Roberts. He would have made a _much _better Seinfeld.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Linda Hamilton being good doesn't make Lena Headey not good.
> 
> Lena Headey is quite good.
> 
> Yeah, they should have gone with Eric Roberts. He would have made a _much _better Seinfeld.


Plus, Eric Roberts was unforgettable as the husband in _The Other Side of Darkness_.

Oh, and Lena Headey is awesome as Sarah Connor.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

alpacaboy said:


> I do na think that McGinley means wha you think it means.





DevdogAZ said:


> In this case, I think it's the "Ted" that do no mean wha he think it mean.


 D'oh, I mixed my McGinleys!

And I should know better, I've always hated Ted because he's sometimes cited as a famous alumnus of my university.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Linda Hamilton being good doesn't make Lena Headey not good.
> 
> Lena Headey is quite good.
> 
> Yeah, they should have gone with Eric Roberts. He would have made a _much _better Seinfeld.


My problem is Linda Hamilton showed you what a bad ass she was. Lena Headley tries to sound like a bad ass but that's about it. All things being equal I would be more scared of the Linda Hamilton character as opposed to the Lena Headley character

PS: Jesse reminds me more of the Linda Hamilton character and frankly I think she would be the craziest one of them all,lol


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ihatecable said:


> My problem is Linda Hamilton showed you what a bad ass she was. Lena Headley tries to sound like a bad ass but that's about it. All things being equal I would be more scared of the Linda Hamilton character as opposed to the Lena Headley character.


The problem is, the Linda Hamilton Sarah couldn't carry a TV show. She was very one-note--which Linda Hamilton carried off beautifully, but she just wasn't human enough for week in, week out. Lena Headey (yeah, I know, I want to put that L in there too)'s performance is a lot more rounded. Which is no slur on Hamilton; she played it like it was written, and nailed it to the wall. But the Hamilton Sarah would have gotten real old, real fast.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

ihatecable said:


> My problem is Linda Hamilton showed you what a bad ass she was. Lena Headley tries to sound like a bad ass but that's about it. All things being equal I would be more scared of the Linda Hamilton character as opposed to the Lena Headley character
> 
> PS: Jesse reminds me more of the Linda Hamilton character and frankly I think she would be the craziest one of them all,lol


Don't confuse Lena the actress with Sarah the character. Sarah has been written a certain way and Lena has played it quite well. I feel quite confident that if they give her some scripts and direction asking her to be a bad ass, she'll be more than up to the task.


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Winnie Cooper on The Wonder Years.
> Her character was supposed to be some hottie that had all the cool kids at school lusting after her...and well, no, Danica McKeller was anything but a hottie...despite what some will attempt to tell you.
> 
> That's more of a random gripe than anything else, but hey.
> ...


I thought she was fine. Of course everybody has their own opinion on what's hot... And she has matured well.

If we are looking at it from the target auduence's perspective, I don't see how any young kid _wouldn't_ find Winnie appealing...


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

ihatecable said:


> My problem is Linda Hamilton showed you what a bad ass she was. Lena Headley tries to sound like a bad ass but that's about it. All things being equal I would be more scared of the Linda Hamilton character as opposed to the Lena Headley character
> 
> PS: Jesse reminds me more of the Linda Hamilton character and frankly I think she would be the craziest one of them all,lol


I stopped watching the show for religious reasons once Brian Austin Green made an appearance, but I always thought Lena was quite good in that role. Also hot.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TeighVaux said:


> 3) Angus Jones on Two and a Half Men. Is it just me or has he been a disappointment? Seems he has been pretty much written out except for bringing him on camera for the same old joke. (I see tonight he gets more of a role.) I wonder if the child actor had been stronger if the Jake character would have been much more integrated into the show.


Lost me right there. The kid is perfect. And often has the best lines. The acting is natural and he is perfect as the slightly dumb kid who thinks he knows what is going on. He is the best part of the show.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Lost me right there. The kid is perfect. And often has the best lines. The acting is natural and he is perfect as the slightly dumb kid who thinks he knows what is going on. He is the best part of the show.


I agree. I'm not a big fan of the show, but I think the kid is funny.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

bruab said:


> D'oh, I mixed my McGinleys!
> 
> And I should know better, I've always hated Ted because he's sometimes cited as a famous alumnus of my university.


You went to Adams College?


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

tivoboyjr said:


> I stopped watching the show for religious reasons once Brian Austin Green made an appearance


I tried doing a search but couldn't find any info, can you explain this?

Brian Austin Green is GREAT on the show, it seems to be pretty universal that he surprised everyone by not sucking.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

emandbri said:


> I tried doing a search but couldn't find any info, can you explain this?
> 
> Brian Austin Green is GREAT on the show, it seems to be pretty universal that he surprised everyone by not sucking.


Actually, I just kind of got tired of the show and stopped watching. I loved the first few episodes but after that it just didn't hold my attention and I had other shows to fill my TV time. When I stopped watching, it was about the same time that the notorious B.A.G. joined the cast, but that was really just a coincidence - or was it?

I do agree with the prior posters who said that the guy playing John Connor doesn't seem in any way like he could be the future leader of The Resistance.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> I do agree with the prior posters who said that the guy playing John Connor doesn't seem in any way like he could be the future leader of The Resistance.


I jokingly suggested earlier that John Connor is in fact just some grunt soldier chosen at random as disinformation; the machines have been conned into chasing the wrong guy all along.

Nothing that I've seen since has convinced me that there's any chance I could be right. And _everything _I've seen has convinced me that I _should _be right.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Donal Logue on Life. Terribly miscast.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Scott Bakula in Quantum Leap. Singlehandedly turned what was a terrifically cool idea into an unwatchable mess.


----------



## Wheens (Jan 1, 2003)

How about Pamela Reed, the Mom, on Jericho? Boy, was she annoying!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Bananfish said:


> Scott Bakula in Quantum Leap. Singlehandedly turned what was a terrifically cool idea into an unwatchable mess.


Bakula was nominated four times for the Emmy Outstanding Lead Actor in a Drama Series for Quantum Leap so I'm going to guess that a lot of people (including his peers) disagreed with you.

Now had you said for Star Trek: Enterprise.......


----------



## NinerK (Oct 10, 2002)

Zevida said:


> Yeah, I would hate to be as ugly as she is.


Exactly...paging Scandia


----------



## nineatesix (Aug 22, 2000)

jradosh said:


> Steve Van Zandt as Silvio in Sopranos. He played the role like a parody of a mobster.


David Chase has been quoted as saying that the Sopranos he originally envisioned would have been more comedic, and with Van Zandt as the head of the family.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Michelle Ryan as the Bionic Woman. 

nuff said.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Leah Remini, because she's too fat for the role.


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Danica McKeller was anything but a hottie...despite what some will attempt to tell you.





Havana Brown said:


> Definitely the new girl on CSI Vegas. Maybe she's just a terrible actress, but she's horrrrrible. Riley, I think her name is.





jstack said:


> Anna Torv on Fringe. She is a terrible actress.


Collective  on all of these.  Danica McKella not a hottie? The mind boggles.



jilter said:


> David Caruso.
> Very good show, but he is pathetic.


I would agrees that Caruso is terrible in that role but I don't know in what universe you could describe _CSI:Miami_ as a _good_ show.

I surprised we got four pages before anyone mentioned Lauren Holly as the Director on _NCIS_.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't know if I'd say miscast, but Maggie Siff (Rachel Menken) seems out of place on Mad Men. Most of the other characters/actors seem right out of 1960, but Maggie Siff seems like she's a 2000s girl playing a 1960's character. Maybe I just can't reconcile her being a biker girl/nurse before seeing her as a 1960's department store heiress.


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

Bananfish said:


> Scott Bakula in Quantum Leap. Singlehandedly turned what was a terrifically cool idea into an unwatchable mess.


S.B has been effed over time and time again by the networks. It's a shame. FWIW I enjoyed 'the leap'

If anything, they misscast Ziggy. That guy never showed up to work and when he did, he didn't work!


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

7thton said:


> Donal Logue on Life. Terribly miscast.


Good one.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Mindflux said:


> S.B has been effed over time and time again by the networks. It's a shame. FWIW I enjoyed 'the leap'
> 
> If anything, they misscast Ziggy. That guy never showed up to work and when he did, he didn't work!


And then halfway through the show, they gave "him" a sex change!


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

LoadStar said:


> And then halfway through the show, they gave "him" a sex change!


Gar, now I got the theme song stuck in my head and there's no leap on according to tivo's online guide or yahoo's online guide in the next 14 days. Booooooooooooooooo.
:down:


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

I have just started watching New Adventures of the Old Christine which I enjoy. I had also watched a few episodes out of order over the last two years.

There is some great casting- Wanda Sykes, Julia, Clark Gregg.

However, some of the casting is so "off" that it takes me "out" of the episode to reminding me this is a sound stage.

First off, it took me several episodes to realize that Hamish/Matthew is supposed to be Julia/Old Christine's brother. At first, I thought he was her son. He is 32 in real life but can pass for mid 20s. In real life, he is 15 years younger than her. I just thought Old Christine had been married young and this was her son. Matthew and Old Christine look like they are from two different generations. In the Tgiving episode with the mother, Matthew looked young enough to be the grandson or Richie's brother not his uncle.

The show seldom throws a line or screen time to the actor playing her real son, who I also think is miscast.

As far as new Christine, the whole premise is that the ex husband traded in her for some hot young woman. While the actress is pleasant enough, she doesn't look that young or hot to me. I see she is fourteen years younger than the actor playing the ex husband. However, I look at them and think of a couple in the same generation. I wouldn't think old guy/young babe.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I'm quite surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet, but I suspect it's because many people have already given up on the show.

Michael Rapaport as Donald Self on Prison Break.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> Michael Rapaport on Prison Break. This show sucks anyway now, so to be a miscast bad actor on a suckerrific show like Prison Break is especially damaging.





classicX said:


> I'm quite surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet, but I suspect it's because many people have already given up on the show.
> 
> Michael Rapaport as Donald Self on Prison Break.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


>


Well it seems my search-fu has failed me. I probably should've searched for his real name and not his character name.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The search engine here can be pretty quirky, too...


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

Jerry Mathers as the Beaver.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

Jesda said:


> Leah Remini, because she's too fat for the role.


She didn't start out that way. She grew into the role.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Ed Begley in the Jay Mohr sitcom Gary Unmarried.:down:


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Snappa77 said:


> Michelle Ryan as the Bionic Woman.


This is correct. As is Robin Tunney on the Mentalist. Anna Torv is also pretty poor in her role on a show I really like Fringe.

I can't stand Hurley on Lost. I'm not sure he is miscast, but the fact that he gains weight on the island is flat out weird. I just don't like Hurley for the comic relief win. Just an odd fit with the rest of the cast.

The chick that plays Meredith on Gray's. Bleech. Everything about her wants me to punch her in the face mentally.

The girl in Eleventh hour sucks too. No Charisma at all.

Anything with Collin Hanks. That spare is a joke.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

I wasn't sure whether to put this in the "miscast" thread or the "useless character" thread.

So I will go with miscast because the character was needed.

Sally Struthers as Gloria Bunker Stivic on All in the Family. I thought that, as an actress, she did not have the acting chops of Carroll O'Connor, Jean Stapleton, or Rob Reiner. 

I also did not think that the character of Mike would have been interested in her. Sure she was a hot blonde but back then, there were plenty of hot female college students that would have interested Mike. I couldn't see him being interested in someone with so little intellectual capacity.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Did anyone mention Robert Forster as Arthur Petrelli on Heroes? I honestly don't even have words for how bad he was in this role. Arthur Petrelli should have been the biggest badass the show had ever seen, but they cast a crusty "homely" type actor with HORRENDOUS line deliveries. I know the material was terrible, but good actors in the right role can make even badly written stuff seem _at least _OK.

I've never really seen him in anything outside of a couple of smaller background parts, so I can't comment on his acting as a whole...all I know is that he was without a doubt one of the worst, most ineffective villians I've seen in a long time. It stands out for me a massive miscast for a villian.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't agree about the Hurley thing, the actor said he actually lost quite a bit of weight while filming (I guess the camera didn't show it).

I agree to some extent about Meredith (Ellen Pompeo), but I think the writing more than the actress is to blame. What does she really get to do besides crinkle up her nose and complain constantly?

Saw Colin Hanks on Mad Men recently, thought he did a reasonably good job there.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

BriGuy20 said:


> I don't agree about the Hurley thing, the actor said he actually lost quite a bit of weight while filming (I guess the camera didn't show it).


??? That's weird, because they made a big deal over having to write explanations for his weight GAIN into the show. (Remember when Hurley was hording Dharma food?) They basically said you can't hire a guy that big and expect him to be able to lose or even maintain weight.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Gabrielle Anwar as Vie, the "hot chick" on Burn Notice. She can't pull it off though they put her in hot clothes and have her play that sexy part every episode.

Frank


----------



## sshedlock (May 14, 2004)

fmowry said:


> Gabrielle Anwar as Vie, the "hot chick" on Burn Notice. She can't pull it off though they put her in hot clothes and have her play that sexy part every episode.
> 
> Frank


I have always been a huge Anwar fan (check out some of her old pictures) but I sadly admit that her "hot chick" period has sailed.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

fmowry said:


> Gabrielle Anwar as Vie, the "hot chick" on Burn Notice.<snip>


Fi, as in Fiona.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> Fi, as in Fiona.


If she was hot, I'd know that. 

When I was typing, I thought, "What the hell is her full name?"

Frank


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

sshedlock said:


> I have always been a huge Anwar fan (check out some of her old pictures) but I sadly admit that her "hot chick" period has sailed.


I remember her from The Three Musketeers with Kiefer Sutherland and Charlie Sheen, which was 1993, and liked her a lot back then. I don't think I would have realized she was the same person if she didn't have such an easy-to-remember name, since I don't think I saw her much in between. And yes, she's past her hot years (which I hate to say since she's about 10 days younger than I am) but I do still like her in the show. She still does the bad-ass chick role pretty well, and it's not like she's unattractive. I'm just glad she got rid of the Irish accent she had in the pilot, that was terrible. Her accent in Three Musketeers was part of what I liked about her.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

jeff125va said:


> I remember her from The Three Musketeers with Kiefer Sutherland and Charlie Sheen, which was 1993, and liked her a lot back then. I don't think I would have realized she was the same person if she didn't have such an easy-to-remember name, since I don't think I saw her much in between. And yes, she's past her hot years (which I hate to say since she's about 10 days younger than I am) but I do still like her in the show. She still does the bad-ass chick role pretty well, and it's not like she's unattractive. I'm just glad she got rid of the Irish accent she had in the pilot, that was terrible. Her accent in Three Musketeers was part of what I liked about her.


I don't think it's so much the age thing as it is the needs-to-eat-a-sandwich-and-stop-going-tanning thing.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

BriGuy20 said:


> I don't know if I'd say miscast, but Maggie Siff (Rachel Menken) seems out of place on Mad Men. Most of the other characters/actors seem right out of 1960, but Maggie Siff seems like she's a 2000s girl playing a 1960's character. Maybe I just can't reconcile her being a biker girl/nurse before seeing her as a 1960's department store heiress.


As someone who hasn't seen her in anything else, I think she pulls off the 60's heiress very well.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ??? That's weird, because they made a big deal over having to write explanations for his weight GAIN into the show. (Remember when Hurley was hording Dharma food?) They basically said you can't hire a guy that big and expect him to be able to lose or even maintain weight.


I'm pretty sure you could have a contractual stipulation for the actor to maintain or even lose his weight for the show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tewcewl said:


> I'm pretty sure you could have a contractual stipulation for the actor to maintain or even lose his weight for the show.


You could (they maybe did), but what are they going to do (did they do) when he can't make it? Fire him? Drop Hurley from the show?

Or write excuses for his weight gain into the story?

The problem is, people that size are usually that size for reasons other than that's the size they've always wanted to be. And apparently, the Lost writers quickly realized that their hopes for Hurley were unreasonable, and "fixed" it in the script.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Why does everyone always focus on Hurley's weight as opposed to all the other characters? ALL of them would be losing weight if they were really marooned on that island. And it would be a LOT more noticeable on the already-slender women than it would be on a big guy like Hurley. Like on Survivor -- some of those skinny women look bony, sunken, and starved by the end of the season! But nobody ever complains that it's unrealistic that Kate and Sun don't look horribly emaciated. 

It's a TV show, people, not an actual plane crash. There are limits to the realism you're going to get. They're not going to make the actors lose enough weight to make them look like they are starving. Just like they still give them make-up, and hair styling products.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Ruth said:


> Why does everyone always focus on Hurley's weight as opposed to all the other characters? ALL of them would be losing weight if they were really marooned on that island. And it would be a LOT more noticeable on the already-slender women than it would be on a big guy like Hurley. Like on Survivor -- some of those skinny women look bony, sunken, and starved by the end of the season! But nobody ever complains that it's unrealistic that Kate and Sun don't look emaciated.
> 
> It's a TV show, people, not an actual plane crash. There are limits to the realism you're going to get. They're not going to make the actors lose enough weight to make them look like they are starving. Just like they still give them make-up, and hair styling products.


And I think part of the reason for the food stashes in the hatch(es) and the food drops were to tell viewers not to focus on food - these people are eating well. They've shown Hurley pigging out on Dharma food plenty of times.

How do Sawyer and Jack maintain their stubble so well? It's TV.

PS - I am ready for this show to be back!


----------



## Elevation (Jun 29, 2004)

Julie Chen on Big Brother.


----------



## JCWest (Mar 23, 2004)

I couldn't take Nurse Christine Chapel from Star Trek TOS. I don't know how Majel Barrett ever got that role; who'd she sleep with?  She was much more believable as Lwaxana Troi in NG.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

TeighVaux said:


> I was not sure whether to put this in the TV show forum or Happy Hour.
> 
> Ever felt that one actor's role on a hit show was miscast? Of course, I realize if it was a hit show, then maybe it was cast correctly. Maybe it was just me. However, sometimes, even though I love(d) the show, I felt one role was totally miscast. Maybe it was the actor/actress' acting or interpretation of the role. Maybe it was the writing for that role. Maybe it was just the "look" of the actor/actress being out of sync with my perception of how that character would look. Maybe it is just that actor/actress' charisma is lost on me. Or there was no chemistry with the rest of the ensemble. Or the actor just turned out not to have the acting chops as the rest of the cast.
> 
> ...


Disagree 100%


Neenahboy said:


> Nicolette Sheridan (Edie) on Desperate Housewives. I've always thought that an actress who could better portray the "subtle *****" (as opposed to totally in your face) would do best in this role. Sheridan is not that person.
> 
> Judy Reyes (Carla) on Scrubs. I just feel they've tried to integrate her into the central plots involving JD and Turk and it's never worked. Even when you give her a primary plot line (the post-partum depression, for example), it's so forced and uncomfortable. She and Donald Faison have absolutely no on-screen chemistry, either.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

JCWest said:


> I couldn't take Nurse Christine Chapel from Star Trek TOS. I don't know how Majel Barrett ever got that role; who'd she sleep with?  She was much more believable as Lwaxana Troi in NG.


She slept with Gene Roddenberry - the writer, producer. She was his wife.

Barbeedoll


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

barbeedoll said:


> She slept with Gene Roddenberry - the writer, producer. She was his wife.
> 
> Barbeedoll


Preeeety sure he knew that based on the 

KD


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

kdelande said:


> Preeeety sure he knew that based on the
> 
> KD


Egg on my face. I tend to skip over the little icons. So sorry -- just trying to be helpful.

Barbeedoll


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

fmowry said:


> If she was hot, I'd know that.
> 
> When I was typing, I thought, "What the hell is her full name?"
> 
> Frank


Gabrielles characters name is Fiona Glenanne, or Fi.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Ruth said:


> It's a TV show, people, not an actual plane crash. There are limits to the realism you're going to get. They're not going to make the actors lose enough weight to make them look like they are starving. Just like they still give them make-up, and hair styling products.


And here I was thinking it was the ISLAND that was preventing Hurley from losing weight. Just like Jacob's cabin in the woods, every time Hurley turned around in another direction, there it was in front of him! So whenever he lost a few pounds, he'd turn around and there they are again!


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

billypritchard said:


> As someone who hasn't seen (Maggie Siff) in anything else, I think she pulls off the 60's heiress very well.


I'd probably agree if I saw her in Mad Men before her biker groupie role or not in the latter at all.

I may be smeeking myself, but I have to add Brian and Jeremy Darling on Dirty Sexy Money. I think the writing is as much to blame as the acting, but Brian is stuck on petulant angry man-boy and Jeremy is stuck on sleazy dimwit heir. Seeing either of them makes me want to cancel my season pass.


----------



## teamzissou (Oct 18, 2006)

fmowry said:


> Gabrielle Anwar as Vie, the "hot chick" on Burn Notice. She can't pull it off though they put her in hot clothes and have her play that sexy part every episode.
> 
> Frank


Eh, I think she does alright there. She's definitely fit and I think her chemistry with Jeffrey Donovan is perfect for what the show needs. I can't wait for the long-awaited Fi-Mike makeout this season (coming back on the 22nd!).


----------

